# New member from Colorado



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

welcome,

I'm new also so my tips may not be all that helpful.

Neill


----------



## LetsBeeColorado (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey, tsnyder! I'm based in Denver and manage 15 hives here. Let me know if you are in the area and want to come see the hives one day.


----------



## tsnyder88 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm Just out of limon.


----------



## LetsBeeColorado (Aug 14, 2015)

tsnyder88 said:


> I'm Just out of limon.


Well, let me know if you find your way this direction, I'd be happy to meet with you and show you the hives I have. I'm only 5 years into beekeeping, but have been doubling my hives each year and supplying them with spring swarms. I don't claim to be any expert, but I'm always happy to share my experiences with anyone that is starting up.

Just shoot me a PM on here if you find your way West.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome, from your neck of the woods. Be sure to join the sub forum Rocky Mountain Beekeepers, if you want to check out/ask about more specific location stuff


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees this year!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## tsnyder88 (Jan 15, 2016)

I get up to Denver farly offten I grow up there and my parents are still up there. I Might very well take you up on that offer some time.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 88!


----------

